# Cat licking steroid cream



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Charlie has been given a 2 week course of steroid cream (isaderm gel 15g) and chlorhexidine scrub solution for an unexplained rash on his chest. We have applied the isaderm very sparingly and in an area where we thought he couldn't lick, even though had does try to lick it. He has always had a little pink patch on his chin - it looks like his tounge is poking out. I have noticed that this pink area looks slightly swollen and has gone quite a bright pink. Is this because of the cream? Should I stop using it. I am going to speak to the vet tomorrow and see what they say.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Gwen9244 said:


> Charlie has been given a 2 week course of steroid cream (isaderm gel 15g) and chlorhexidine scrub solution for an unexplained rash on his chest. We have applied the isaderm very sparingly and in an area where we thought he couldn't lick, even though had does try to lick it. He has always had a little pink patch on his chin - it looks like his tounge is poking out. I have noticed that this pink area looks slightly swollen and has gone quite a bright pink. Is this because of the cream? Should I stop using it. I am going to speak to the vet tomorrow and see what they say.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The cream should have soaked in after 15-20 minutes, so as long as you can distract him after you've first put it on, you shouldn't run into problems. However, you don't really want him licking or scratching any sore patches or he could make things worse.

The pink patch on his chin could be button lip (part of the eosinophilic granuloma complex), which can be seen in allergy cases.

If you are in any doubt, stop using it until you've spoken to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks Shosh! I am going to speak to them tomorrow. He's a little bugger though who legs it as soon as you try to stop him licking it. I think I will get a vet collar to put on once he's has the cream applied.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Gwen9244 said:


> Thanks Shosh! I am going to speak to them tomorrow. He's a little bugger though who legs it as soon as you try to stop him licking it. I think I will get a vet collar to put on once he's has the cream applied.


Lol! You could try applying it before a meal to distract him?


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I had to make a coat for Geri. She scratched and scratched and the cream went flying with the fresh blood. Made it out of a jumper sleeve, could just get a finger inside with the cream. She had to wear it for a couple of weeks, her fur was yucky when we took it off!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Might help but put the tube against your body so it isn't cold when applied. Cats body temp is slightly higher than us humans so a body temp cream wont be such a shock x


----------

